# Can't move taskbar



## KarenCG (May 31, 2005)

In the middle of using my laptop, the taskbar moved from the bottom of the screen to the left side of the screen. I click on to drag but it won't move. I did a virus scan with my anit-virus scan program and no viruses were detected. So I don't know what's the problem. I'm using windows 95

KarenCG


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Karen,

The usual method of moving the taskbar is to click and hold in a solid grey area of the bar, then drag it back to where you want it.

Is this method not working?


----------



## KarenCG (May 31, 2005)

Yes, that's exactly what I did. I clicked on the blank gray area, held down the button and try to drag it to the bottom or another location, but it just won't move.

KarenCG


----------



## Ginosko (May 11, 2004)

Right click on the taskbar and make sure "lock taskbar" isn't checked.

|
\ /
Sry didn't see it was 95.


----------



## KarenCG (May 31, 2005)

I don't have a "lock taskbar"


KarenCG


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

How did you come to move the task bar in the first place? Did you move it accidentally or did it move by itself ? 
I am convinced that if you left click (and hold) in a solid, unused part of the bar, and drag it - it will move.


----------



## KarenCG (May 31, 2005)

I didn't do anything, it jumped from the bottom of the screen to the left of the screen and when I left-click on the gray and hold down the button on the blank area of the screen it will not budge at all. Sorrsy, but this is the case


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Sorry Karen - I don't have any more suggestions 

Perhaps someone else could offer a solution?


----------



## KarenCG (May 31, 2005)

I finally found the solution to the problem. Instead of clicking in the blank grey area of the task bar I needed to double-click on the conner of the taskbar. It moved with no problem

Thanks you all for your effort


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Glad that you got there in the end -


----------

